# Fall cheese smoke



## graniteman (Oct 10, 2016)

Temps dropping time to do some smoked cheese, friends are waiting.  Smoked Sharp Cheddar, Pepper Jack and some Colby Jack.

use cherry pellets and my A-Maze-N smoker, Temp at 55,  Smoked for 4 hours. Vac. Pack cheese, Put in fridge for 2 weeks. 

Now the hardest part, wait for at least 2 weeks.  Then share.













IMG_1776.JPG



__ graniteman
__ Oct 10, 2016


















IMG_1787.JPG



__ graniteman
__ Oct 10, 2016


















021 (2).JPG



__ graniteman
__ Mar 21, 2015


















028.JPG



__ graniteman
__ Mar 21, 2015


----------



## sigmo (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks yummy.  As you say, the hard part will be the wait now!

How do you like the chamber vacuum sealer?  It seems like they're expensive,  but you'd save a lot on the bags over time and be able to do wet items.



Tabbed in.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2016)

That's a mess of cheese!

I like the vacmaster!

Al


----------



## graniteman (Oct 12, 2016)

If your going to take the time, why not do it in volume. that makes my buddies happy.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 12, 2016)

The waiting is truly the hardest part!

Like right now, I'm watching quite a few of you smoke cheese and I'm WAITING for my temps to start getting fall like...  Gonna be 90° again today...

Looks like you'll have some happy friends soon!


----------



## sigmo (Oct 15, 2016)

The weather has been varying here.  Just when I have a day or two off to do some smoking, it has warmed up again.

I hate to complain, though.   Soon enough it will be snowing and we'll be griping about that!

I think I'll make a big batch of nuts since I do them hot.

Tabbed in.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 17, 2016)

That looks like a good start to building a nice batch of cheese stock.... I also like the vac master,,

A full smoker is a happy smoker = POINTS 

DS


----------

